# Think you can cut your grocery bills in half? i'll show you how for free



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

My girlfriend has been watching that show extreme couponing on TLC about how these ladies turn their 100 dollar grocery bill into 10 dollars. She told me that it is do-able and i did not believe her. A month later, she made me go grocery shopping with her and i witness her 150 dollar bill turn to less than 20 bucks.

she all her friends were interested but she didnt have much time to teach everyone so she created a webpage to educate everyone without taking too much time out of her day. Click here extreme couponing canada and see how you can cut your grocery bills by as much as 90 percent.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

a works but u cant use all the coupons at once like the americans do plus if u go store to store ur gonna use up gas wich is expensive u may save a bit but nothing like they do in the states


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

ya most of our coupons say "cannot be combined with any other offer".


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

katienaha said:


> ya most of our coupons say "cannot be combined with any other offer".


theres actually a way to stack coupons if you know what you are doing . check out this post i bet you will be pleasently surprised

Today= FREE day at London Drugs | Extreme Couponing Canada


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ehhh... WOW? I've never believe this would be possible if I didn't see that receipt on the website, and especially hearing from a local~ CRAZY!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Btw.... do you have free coupons I can redeem at our sponsors? =) I'd like some free blue eye panaque from Pat or some black diamond A grades stingray from exotic aquaria! Just an idea~


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Ehhh... WOW? I've never believe this would be possible if I didn't see that receipt on the website, and especially hearing from a local~ CRAZY!


i was blown away when i saw a $150 receipt turn into less than $20 .

lol she found ways to get sony ps3 for about $50 as well. its amazing...


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the updates and that she/you is willing to share that info for free 
Highly appreciated!


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> Thanks for the updates and that she/you is willing to share that info for free
> Highly appreciated!


shes the sharing type. i just help her make a website. support her and give her a like on facebook or follow her on twitter. she gets excited whenever she gets a like or a follower.


----------



## Paigee (May 27, 2011)

Coupon stacking is getting extremely popular, I work the customer service desk at London Drugs and can tell you that a lot of people save a lot of money. Mostly on health and beauty supplies, not so much on food like you see on the TLC show.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Paigee said:


> Coupon stacking is getting extremely popular, I work the customer service desk at London Drugs and can tell you that a lot of people save a lot of money. Mostly on health and beauty supplies, not so much on food like you see on the TLC show.


What's the best stacked coupons you've seen so far? =) Just curious!


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

Paigee said:


> Coupon stacking is getting extremely popular, I work the customer service desk at London Drugs and can tell you that a lot of people save a lot of money. Mostly on health and beauty supplies, not so much on food like you see on the TLC show.


haha then you probably seen me and my GF shopping there. she really likes london drugs and she gets to know the customer service reps as well.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting..hope you use a lot of tuna. I'd say I buy one can a year.actually I don't buy any canned food.but I guess if you have families. Mine are grown and we rarely used cans or prepared foods.
I think you'd have to spend a lot of time looking for coupons and time to go find the deals. 
I was always told stay on the outside rows of the grocery store and you will eat healthy and save a lot of money.
Meat,produce,dairy products and breads. 
I did buy a lot of buy one get one free though from Safeway.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

I would love to know what coupons, or how she got the ps3 for $50. That would be sweet.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

mitchb said:


> I would love to know what coupons, or how she got the ps3 for $50. That would be sweet.


i will try to explain this as best as i can since alot of the things she tells me regarding coupons goes in one ear and out the other.

she has a optimum points card and she earns points every time she shops. she does big shopping trips on days when its 3 times the points event.(i think its with shoppers drug mart.) once she has enough points, she waits for the bonus redemption days which means her points are of more value. she uses her points to buy a ps3 and pays only for the taxes.

she got 3 ps3's so far. anyone interested in buying a brand new ps3 from her? with reciept and everything. $290 is her price. heeh


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Just a note to coupon enthusiasts, Loblaw's is changing its coupon policy over "coupon abuse"

Translation, they dont like the extra paper work. Already in eastern canada their coupon zone walls are disappearing in many stores until the policy is officially announced in writing. The new policy prevents coupon stacking manufacturer coupons with coupon zone coupons. I am unaware if stacking manufacturer coupons will be barred aswell.

For those who don't know Loblaw's = Real canadian superstore, Extra foods and No Frills. As to the naming, Extra foods = small superstore without the household/electronics/clothes etc. No frills = Extra foods with a ridiculously low wage pay scale ($9.00 to a maximum $11.90 per hour, with no benefits)


----------

